# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Τοπικά πλοία της Θεσσαλονίκης [Local Ships of Thessaloniki]

## Nicholas Peppas

Immediately after the liberation of _Thessaloniki_, smaller coastal shipping companies were established to serve areas around the city and the prefecture (_nomos_). I am summarizing below a few of them, all from ads in _Makedonia_, Thessaloniki's prominent newspaper.

It must be noted (as it will be presented in other threads) that numerous nationally-known passenger ships were serving Thessaloniki and connecting her with Piraeus, Volos, Mytilene, Chios, Crete, Patras and even Corfu. They included _Alkmini, Chios, Neilos, Popi_ and many others. Just to see the diversity of travel from Northern Greece in those days, please look at teh schedule of June 13, 1925 _from Thessaloniki_.

19250613 Makedonia.jpg

More on the ships individual entries...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Immediately after the liberation of _Thessaloniki_, smaller coastal shipping companies were established to serve areas around the city and the prefecture (_nomos_). I am summarizing below a few of them, all from ads in _Makedonia_, Thessaloniki's prominent newspaper.


_Atalante_ was a small ship (460 tons) doing the most unusual routes!  

---  First _Thessaloniki, Paralia Katerinis and Paralia Litohorou_!

--- Then, evening excursions all the way to _Epanomi_!

I have no technical information but I am told by an old Thessalonikian that these ships were no more than 200 tons.

The ship belonged to the important sounding _Aktoplo&#239;a Halkidikis_!. Here is an ad from August 12, 1925

19250812 Atalante.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Immediately after the liberation of _Thessaloniki_, smaller coastal shipping companies were established to serve areas around the city and the prefecture (_nomos_). I am summarizing below a few of them, all from ads in _Makedonia_, Thessaloniki's prominent newspaper.


_Panagis_ was another small ship doing the route to Halkidiki and up to Kavala!  Here is an ad from July 23, 1932

Does anyone have any information about this one? 

19320723 Panagis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very important book that will shed light on the ships of Thermaikos is discussed below http://news.pathfinder.gr/photoscope...news/6654.html

This is a nice academic thesis by Alexandros Dagkas which sheds light to the "smaller" Thermaikos ships in the 20th century. It can be found in http://users.auth.gr/~adagkas/texts/2Contribution1.pdf

It mentions the following things about the smaller _Thermaikos Line_ of our well known shipowner _Hatzikonstantis_ (who owned _Kafireus_ and _Dafni_ among other ships).

Thessaloniki passenger ships.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is a nice academic thesis by Alexandros Dagkas which sheds light to the "smaller" Thermaikos ships in the 20th century. It can be found in users.auth.gr/~adagkas/texts/2Contribution1.pdf
> 
> It mentions the following things about the smaller _Thermaikos Line_ of our well known shipowner _Hatzikonstantis_ (who owned _Kafireus_ and _Dafni_ among other ships).
> 
> Thessaloniki passenger ships.jpg


Here is another announcement from July 20, 1916 announcing _a passenger service_ by *Hatzikonstantis ships* from .... _Katerini to Thessaloniki_! Incredible yes, but do not forget that we are close to the split of the country with the Governments of Athens (King Constantine I and his prime ministers) and Thessaloniki (_Ethniki Amyna_ and Venizelos) and the virtual interference of France and England in our life... So, these services were the only way to go from Athens to Thessaloniki if you had a business!

19160720 Hatzik KateriniThess.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a rather funny discussion of trips by *Frixos* and _Panagis_ to Peraia and Nea Mihaniona! The date is August 13, 1932

19320813 Frixos Panagis.jpg

More news about *Panagis* from August 14, 1932

19320814 Frixos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an ad from August 7, 1932 that will create some confusion....

*Panaghia* going from Thessaloniki to Nea Mihaniona!

19320807 Panagia.jpg

But which *Panaghia* is this? The ad says it is a fast "yacht".  And Lloyd Register does have a yacht, a 294-ton yacht, belonging to Kymaiki Atmoploia in 1931 and to N. Pappas in 1932 (but not later)!  Surprise!  Her previous name was *Joyeuse* and she had a length of 144.3 ft and width of 22.1 ft.

Panaghia.jpg
Panaghia 1932.jpg

The problem is of course that Lloyd lists a_nother_ (?) *Panaghia* of slightly different size built in 1898 as well..

Panaghia1898273View details         Panaghia1898294View details
And of course she is also Joyeuse

Name               Year of Build               Gross Tonnage               Year of change to this name                                                   Joyeuse1898273
                        Joyense1898273
                        Panaghia1898273
                        Athina S.1898273
                        Athina 8.1898294


but is listed as *Athena S*. of N Pappas in 1932, Of course N. Pappas is the _Aktoploia Pagasitikou
_
Athena S.jpg

_And we already discussed her here_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=athena+S
Ath.jpg


You go figure this one!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In a scientific meeting brochure I received today from Thessaloniki there is a nice photo of an old boat that was doing local trips in Thermaikos Gulf. Although it has letters superimposed on it, I think it is worth posting

Th.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For the small ship *Minotauros*, see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...915#post255915
Active in the 1920s

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μαρια Μοσχονησιωτισ**σ**α*

Αφου το βρηκαμε γιατι να μη το παρουσιασουμε... Βενζινοπλοιο απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Αλεξανδρουπολη!  23 Μαιου 1923!

Since we fiound it, why not present it?  *Maria Moschonissiotissa*, a motorship going from Thessaloniki to Alexandroupolis with passengers!  May 23, 1923!


19230523 Maria Moschon.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Μαρια Μοσχονησιωτισα*
> 
> Αφου το βρηκαμε γιατι να μη το παρουσιασουμε... Βενζινοπλοιο απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Αλεξανδρουπολη!  23 Μαιου 1923!
> 
> Since we fiound it, why not present it?  *Maria Moschonissiotissa*, a motorship going from Thessaloniki to Alexandroupolis with passengers!  May 23, 1923!
> 
> 
> 19230523 Maria Moschon.jpg


Με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου θα πω : Αυτό κι αν είναι είδηση *<ΒΕΝΖΙΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ> * το 1923 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*1. ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ

*Το *Δεσποινα* ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο 140 (οχι 150) τοννων και ανηκε στους _Μαργαριτοπουλο και Δημινα._

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 3 Φεβρουαριου 1923

19230203 Despoina.jpg

_ 2. ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ_

Το *Αποστολος* ηταν 80 τοννων και ανηκε στους _Μαργαριτοπουλο και Δημινα_. Εδρασε απο το 1923 μεχρι το 1928

19230503 all Sal.jpg19230702 all.jpg

* 3. ΕΛΑΙΟΥΣΑ
*
Το  *Ελαιουσα* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 80 τοννων και ανηκε στους _Αντυπα, Φιλιδη και Ευνουχιδη_. Εδρασε απο το 1922 μεχρι το 1926

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 10 Μαιου 1923
19230510 Elaiousa.jpg

* 4. ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΟΙ*

Το  *Δυο Φιλοι* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 52 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα_ και μετα στους _Αντυπα, Φιλιδη και Ευνουχιδη. 
_19230702 all.jpg

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 10 Μαιου 1923
19230510 Elaiousa.jpg

* 5. ΜΑΡΙΑ−ΜΟΣΧΟΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ*

Το  *Μαρια Μοσχονησιωτισσα* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 160 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_. Αυτη η εταιρεια ειχε πολλα μικρα πλοια. 

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 24 Μαιου 1923
19230524 Maria M.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*6. ΝΙΚOΛΑΟΣ*

Το  *Νικολαος* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 150 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα
_19230503 all Sal.jpg

25 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΑΙΚΟΥ. 7. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.

*7. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.*
Το *Γεωργιος Σ*.  ηταν ατμοπλοιο 1.100 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_. Αυτη η εταιρεια ειχε πολλα μικρα πλοια.

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 11 Ιουλιου 1923
19230711 Georgios S.jpg

* 
8. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ*

Το *Αγιος Ιωαννης* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 50 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα
_19230503 all Sal.jpg

*
9. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*

Το *Γεωργιος* ηταν μικρο ατμοπλοιο που εκανε μικρα ταξιδια στον Θερμαικο απο το 1923 μεχρι το 1932.

Εδω βλεπουμε δυο αγγελιες απο τις 4 Ιουνιου και 16 Ιουλιου 1926.
19260604 Georgios.jpg19260716 Georgios.jpg

*
10. ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ*

Το *Ευαγγελιστρια*  ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 230 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα
_19230503 all Sal.jpg19230702 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*
11. ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ Κ.*

Το *Ευστρατιος Κ.*  ηταν ατμοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_. Αυτη η εταιρεια ειχε πολλα μικρα πλοια.

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 1 Αυγουστου 1928.
19280801 Eustratios K.jpg

*
12. ΕΝΩΣΙΣ*

Το *Ενωσις*  ηταν ατμοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα._ 

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 13 Μαρτιου 1929
19290313 Enossis.jpg

_
13. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ_

Το *Αγιος Ελευθεριος* ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο 40 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα_. 
19230503 all Sal.jpg


*14. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Κ.*

Το *Γεωργιος Κ.* ηταν ατμοπλοιο 1.000 τοννων της εταιρειας _Δουκα_ που εδρασε στην περιοδο 1925−1935.

Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 2 Μαιου 1929 και  4 Οκτωβριου 1929.
19290502 Georgios K.jpg
19291004 Georgios K Aglaia.jpg

*
16. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ*

Το *Αγιος Νικολαος* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο 120 η 180 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα.
_19230503 all Sal.jpg19230702 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_17. ΑΓΛΑΙΑ Σ._

Το *Αγλαια Σ*. ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο 800 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_.

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 4 Οκτωβριου 1929.
19291004 Georgios K Aglaia.jpg

*
18. ΚΩΣΤΑΣ*

Το *Κωστας* ηταν ατμοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μωραιτη_

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 22 Μαιου 1930. Και τι δρομολογιο!!!! Ολα τα μικρα λιμανακια της Χαλκιδικης, ακομη και το νησακι Αμμουλιανη που δεν το εχω ξαναδει ποτε μου να εξυπηρετειται απο μια "κανονικη" ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια!
19300522 Kostas.jpg

*
19. ΑΕΤΟΣ*

Το *Αετος* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Τσοτσοπουλου_

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 18 Ιουνιου 1931. 
19310618 Aetos.jpg

_
20. ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ_

Το *Ευτυχια* ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο για τοπικη συγκοινωνια.

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 18 Ιουλιου 1931. 
19310718 Eutyxia.jpg

*
21. ΕΡΜΗΣ*

Το *Ερμης* ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο για τοπικη συγκοινωνια.

Εδω αρθρο απο τις 18 Ιουλιου 1931. 
19310723 Ermis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_
22. ΑΛΕΚΟΣ
_
Το *Αλεκος* ηταν ατμοπλοιο για συγκοινωνια κυριως στον Θερμαικο

Εδω αρθρα απο τις 7 και τις 22 Μαιου 1932. 
19320413 Alekos.jpg19320507 Alekos.jpg

* 
23. ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ
*
Το *Ποσειδων* ηταν ενα μικρο πετρελαιοκινητο που πηγαινε βασικα απο Θεσσαλονικη προς Νεους Επιβατες∗∗∗ και καμμια φορα μεχρι την Νεα Μηχανιωνα

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 22 Μαιου 1932
19320522 Poseidon.jpg

***  *Νεοι Επιβατες=Μπαχτσε Τσιφλικ * του γνωστου τραγουδιου του Βασιλη Τσιτσανη...

Πάμε τσάρκα πέρα στο Μπαξέ−Τσιφλίκι
κούκλα μου γλυκιά απΆ τη Θεσσαλονίκη
Στου Νικάκη τη βαρκούλα γλυκιά μου Μαριγούλα
να σου παίξω φίνο μπαγλαμά

Πάμε τσάρκα πέρα στο Καραμπουρνάκι
να τα πιούμε μια βραδιά στο Καλαμάκι
κι από Άκει στο Μπεχτσινάρι, σε φίνο ακρογιάλι
να σου παίξω φίνο μπαγλαμά

Πάμε τσάρκα στην Ακρόπολη, στη Βάρνα
κι από Άκει στα κούτσουρα, στου Δαλαμάγκα
Μαριγώ θα σε τρελάνει, νΆ ακούσεις τον Τσιτσάνη
να σου παίξει φίνο μπαγλαμά

map.jpg

*
24. ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ*

Το *Ζεφυρος* ηταν ενα βενζινοπλοιο που πηγαινε σε παραλιακα προαστεια της Θεσσαλονικης

Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 30 Ιουνιου 1932
19320630 Zefyros.jpg

*
25. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*

Το *Αγιος Γεωργιος* ηταν  μικρο ατμοπλοικο και φορτηγο πλοιο 450 τοννω. Ανηκε στην εταιρεια  _Μαργαριτοπουλου και Δημινα
_19230702 all.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κυριε Πεππα αν και δεν ειμαι του θεματος καθοτι μικρος θα ηθελα μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σας ευχαριστησω για την τεραστια προσπαθεια σας και κυριως τη διαθεση σας!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*
1. ΖΕΝΕΡΑΛ ΓΚΟΡΝΤΟΝ*

Το *Ζενεραλ Γκορντον* ηταν ενα πολυ γνωστο πλοιο της Βορειου Ελλαδος. Ναυπηγηθηκε μετο ονομα *General Gordon* απο τα ναυπηγεια A. Hall & Co στο Aberdeen της Σκωτιας το 1905. Tο πλοιο ειχε 265 τοννους, μηκος 39,7 μετρων, πλατος 6,3 μετρων και ταχυτητα 11,3 κομβων. Πηρε το ονομα *Στρατηγος Γκορντον* το 1912 και *Ζενεραλ Γκορντον* το 1919.

Εδω βλεπουμε δυο δρομολογια του στις 2 και 23 Iουλιου 1923.
19230702 General Gordon.jpg

19230723 GenGord.jpg

Το 1924 πουληθηκε στην _Compagnie Egyptienne de Navigation La Dodecanese_ (με εδρα την Αλεξανδρεια) και ονομασθηκε *Elleros*. Μ' αυτο το ονομα χαθηκε το 1937.

_
2. ΦΡΙΞΟΣ_

Γαι τον αγαπημενο *Φριξο* εχουμε μιλησει αλλου ηδη αλλου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...71&postcount=4 

Εδω παρουσιαζουμε ενα δρομολογιο του απο τις 20 Αυγουστου 1932
19320820 Frixos.jpg

_3. ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ_

Γαι το *Παναγης* εχουμε αναφερει ωρισμενα αλλου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...70&postcount=3 

Εδω παρουσιαζουμε ενα δρομολογιο του απο τις 2 Ιουλιου 1932
19320723 Panagis.jpg

* 4. ΣΟΥΛΤΑΝΑ*

Το *Σουλτανα* ηταν ενα Πανελληνιως γνωστο πλοιο και αναφερεται απο τον Τζαμτζη στο βιβλιο του του 2002. Ξεκινησε απο μικρα ταξιδια στην Χαλκιδικη σαν πλοιο του _Δουκα_. Εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον να προσεξουμε το δρομολογιο του στις 23 Ιουλιου 1923! Τα λιμανια που επιανε ηταν πραγματι απιθανα!
19230723 Soultana.jpg

Αργοτερα το βρισκουμε σαν πλοιο του Τεργιαζου. Βυθιστηκε το 1941 σε καποιο βομβαρδισμο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*5. ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ
*
Γαι το *Αταλαντη* εχουμε μιλησει αλλου ηδη αλλου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...69&postcount=2 

Εδω παρουσιαζουμε ενα δρομολογιο του απο τις 12 Αυγουστου 1925
19250812 Atalante.jpg

Επισης 31 Ιουλιου 14 και Αυγουστου 1925 
19250731 Atalante.jpg

19250814 Atalante.jpg

*
6. ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗΣ*

Το *Γουλανδρης* ηταν ενα απο τα πλοια του _Δουκα._

Εδω τρια δρομολογια του στις 6 Απριλιου, 23 Μαιου και 23 Ιουλιου 1923

19230406 Goulandris.jpg

19230523 Goulandris.jpg

19230723 Goulandris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗΣ δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι και αυτό; Ίσως να μετονομάστηκε το 1923/24.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΙΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ  ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΑΙΚΟΥ. 
> 4. ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ*
> 
> Γαι το *Παναγης* εχουμε αναφερει ωρισμενα αλλου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...70&postcount=3 
> 
> Εδω παρουσιαζουμε ενα δρομολογιο του απο τις 2 Ιουλιου 1932
> 19320723 Panagis.jpg


Στις 12 Φεβρουαριου 1936 το *Παναγης* εξωκειλε στην Επανωμη

19360212 PAnagis.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Panagis_ was another small ship doing the route to Halkidiki and up to Kavala! Here is an ad from July 23, 1932
> 
> Does anyone have any information about this one? 
> 
> 19320723 Panagis.jpg


Νίκο , εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...563&name=Yacht

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=30b0831.pdf

Λές το NAFSIKA αυτό να είναι ο ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο , εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...563&name=Yacht
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=30b0831.pdf
> 
> Λές το NAFSIKA αυτό να είναι ο ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ ???


Φιλε Αντωνη  

Δεν ξερω. Αυτο ειναι μεγαλο μυστηριο. Το *Ναυσικα/Παναγης/Corycia* φαινεται οτι ηταν μεγαλο πλοιο και ανεφερθη εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68391.  

Ειναι το ιδιο με το μικρο της Θεσσαλονικης;  Δεν ξερω αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι. 

Διαβασε και εσυ τι εχουμε μαζεψει και πες μου..

Νικος

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Γεωργιος* ηταν μικρο ατμοπλοιο που εκανε μικρα ταξιδια στον Θερμαικο απο το 1923 μεχρι το 1932.
> 
> Εδω βλεπουμε δυο αγγελιες απο τις 4 Ιουνιου και 16 Ιουλιου 1926.
> 19260604 Georgios.jpg19260716 Georgios.jpg


Για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βρέθηκε και το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο του 1926:

σαλονικη.jpg

Nα σημειώσω οτι 
Σοφλάρ λεγόταν η Νέα Τρίγλια 
και Καραμάνη η Νέα Πλαγιά (οι ονομασίες αλλάξανε το 1926)
ενώ το "Ρωσικόν" είναι τα τωρινά Φλογητά. Ονομαζόταν Ρωσικό μιας και το εκεί μοναστήρι λειτουργούσε ως μετόχι του Ρωσικού μοναστηρίου. 

και ο σχετικός χάρτης με το δρομολόγιο για τους πιο οπτικούς τύπους...
chakl2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βρέθηκε και το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο του 1926:
> 
> σαλονικη.jpg
> 
> Nα σημειώσω οτι 
> Σοφλάρ λεγόταν η Νέα Τρίγλια 
> και Καραμάνη η Νέα Πλαγιά (οι ονομασίες αλλάξανε το 1926)
> ενώ το "Ρωσικόν" είναι τα τωρινά Φλογητά. Ονομαζόταν Ρωσικό μιας και το εκεί μοναστήρι λειτουργούσε ως μετόχι του Ρωσικού μοναστηρίου. 
> 
> ...



Πραγματικα πολυ σπανιο ντοκουμεντο.

----------


## Ellinis

ευχαριστώ, και να συμπληρώσω κάτι μου σφύριξαν από την άλλη πλευρά του Αιγαίου. Ότι κάποια από τα μικρά σκάφη που κάνανε γραμμές μεταξύς της Σμύρνης και των προαστίων, βρέθηκαν μετά την καταστροφή να κάνουν ανάλογες γραμμές στην Ελλάδα.

Ξέρουμε οτι κάτι τέτοιο ίσχυσε για το ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ του Καβουνίδη. Ίσως λοιπόν και άλλα μικρά σκάφη να κατάφεραν να φύγουν πριν την καταστροφή της Σμύρνης...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βρέθηκε και το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο του 1926:
> 
> σαλονικη.jpg
> 
> Nα σημειώσω οτι 
> Σοφλάρ λεγόταν η Νέα Τρίγλια 
> και Καραμάνη η Νέα Πλαγιά (οι ονομασίες αλλάξανε το 1926)
> ενώ το "Ρωσικόν" είναι τα τωρινά Φλογητά. Ονομαζόταν Ρωσικό μιας και το εκεί μοναστήρι λειτουργούσε ως μετόχι του Ρωσικού μοναστηρίου. 
> 
> ...



Αρη

Μπας και ειναι το ιδιο με το *Γεωργιος* του Χατζηκωνσταντη;  Μηπως ηταν σε απραγια το 1926 και γι αυτο εκανε τις κρουαζιερουλες για τους ξενους  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...65&postcount=8 και πριν η μετα εκανε και αυτα τα μικρα ταξιδακια στην Χαλκιδικη;

Εδω 26/6/1926

19260626 Georgios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*50 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΑΙΚΟΥ.   
26. ΒΑΣΣΟΣ   ......   27. ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ    ........   28. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ   ......  29. ΕΛΛΗ*

Απο μια διαφημιση του γραφειου Δημινα απο τις 30 Αυγουστου 1924. Δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια οτι μερικα απο αυτα ηταν και εμπορικα...  Αλλα αχιζει τον κοπο να μεινουν στην ναυτιλιακη ιστορια.

19240830 Chalkidiki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εικόνα από το βιβλίο "_Ο έρως σκέπει την πόλη" 
_salo.jpg.JPG

και το σχετικό κείμενο που αναφέρει και μεταπολεμικά καραβάκια του Θερμαϊκού



> _
> Στις δυο εξέδρες της Περαίας και της Αγίας Τριάδας έφταναν, από τη δεκαετία ακόμη του ΄20, πολλοί Θεσσαλονικείς με τα καραβάκια του Θερμαϊκού Ποσειδών, Αλέκος, Λευκή, Ερμής Ευδοκία, Θεσσαλονίκη 1, Θεσσαλονίκη 2, έπειτα από πολύωρες ουρές επιβίβασης στην παλιά παραλία κι αργότερα στην προκυμαία του Λευκού Πύργου
> πηγή
> _

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ της Θεσσαλονίκης του μεσοπολέμου βλέπουμε και ένα από τα ατμόπλοια που κάνανε τότε την τοπική συγκοινωνία.

salonica small XL2.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω οτι από διάφορες γερμανικές πηγές προκύπτει οτι τo προαναφερθέν μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΛΕΥΚΗ (Νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης 256) είχε ολική χωρητικότητα μόλις 75 κόρους. Στις 12 Μαϊου 1941 το πλοίο καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς στη Χαλκίδα. Λίγες ημέρες αργότερα εντάχθηκε στο γερμανικό Π.Ν. ως νοσοκομειακό σκάφος και μετονομάστηκε BRIGITTE. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1943 το πλοιάριο βρισκόταν στον Πειραιά όπου χρησίμευε για την τοπική συγκοινωνία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ της Θεσσαλονίκης του μεσοπολέμου βλέπουμε και ένα από τα ατμόπλοια που κάνανε τότε την τοπική συγκοινωνία.
> 
> salonica small XL2.jpg
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω οτι από διάφορες γερμανικές πηγές προκύπτει οτι τo προαναφερθέν μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΛΕΥΚΗ (Νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης 256) είχε ολική χωρητικότητα μόλις 75 κόρους. Στις 12 Μαϊου 1941 το πλοίο καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς στη Χαλκίδα. Λίγες ημέρες αργότερα εντάχθηκε στο γερμανικό Π.Ν. ως νοσοκομειακό σκάφος και μετονομάστηκε BRIGITTE. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1943 το πλοιάριο βρισκόταν στον Πειραιά όπου χρησίμευε για την τοπική συγκοινωνία.


Μικρη αναφορα του πλοιαριου εδω  http://lemairesoft.sytes.net:1944/pa...?univid=392135

----------


## Ellinis

Στην έκθεση πεπραγμένων της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Θερμαϊκού αναφέρονται ορισμένα γνωστά μας πλοία όπως το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ το ΑΦΡΟΣ και το ΛΕΥΚΗ καθώς προσφέραν τις υπηρεσίες τους στον πόλεμο του '40.
Συγκεκριμένα το ΛΕΥΚΗ είχε επιταχθεί στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1940 και διατέθηκε σε ειδική αεροπορτική αποστολή αγκυροβολώντας τις νύχτες στα ρηχά στο Ναζίκι. Από εκεί χρησίμευε και ως παρατηρητήριο για τη φύλαξη του κόλπο από τυχόν διεισδύσεις εχθρικών υποβρυχίων.
Κατά την αποχώρηση των ελληνικών δυνάμεων τον Απρίλη του '41 το ΛΕΥΚΗ παρέλαβε από την Αρετσού το προσωπικό μιας πυροβολαρχίας και δυο Α/Α πυροβόλα και τα μετέφερε στη Χαλκίδα όπου κατέπλευσαν και άλλη πλοιάρια από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Στη Χαλκίδα παρέμεινε μέχρι που το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί όπως αναφέραμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην έκθεση πεπραγμένων της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Θερμαϊκού αναφέρονται ορισμένα γνωστά μας πλοία όπως το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ το ΑΦΡΟΣ και το ΛΕΥΚΗ καθώς προσφέραν τις υπηρεσίες τους στον πόλεμο του '40.
> Συγκεκριμένα το ΛΕΥΚΗ είχε επιταχθεί στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1940 και διατέθηκε σε ειδική αεροπορτική αποστολή αγκυροβολώντας τις νύχτες στα ρηχά στο Ναζίκι. Από εκεί χρησίμευε και ως παρατηρητήριο για τη φύλαξη του κόλπο από τυχόν διεισδύσεις εχθρικών υποβρυχίων.
> Κατά την αποχώρηση των ελληνικών δυνάμεων τον Απρίλη του '41 το ΛΕΥΚΗ παρέλαβε από την Αρετσού το προσωπικό μιας πυροβολαρχίας και δυο Α/Α πυροβόλα και τα μετέφερε στη Χαλκίδα όπου κατέπλευσαν και άλλη πλοιάρια από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Στη Χαλκίδα παρέμεινε μέχρι που το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί όπως αναφέραμε.


Η ΛΕΥΚΗ που αναφέρεται είναι η ίδια με τη ΛΕΥΚΗ των Παλιών  Ε/Γ Θερμαϊκού ??

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτή είναι μια καλή ερώτηση. Το τι απέγινε το προπολεμικό ΛΕΥΚΗ μετά το 1943 δεν μου είναι γνωστό. 
Οι γραμμές του μεταπολεμικού ΛΕΥΚΗ παραπέμπουν σε παλιό πλοίο που ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι το ίδιο το προπολεμικό. Μπορεί όμως απλά να πρόκειται για ένα παλιό πλοίο που πήρε το όνομα του προπολεμικού για να κληρονομήσει την όποια φήμη του. 
Η αλήθεια θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από μια επιτόπια έρευνα στα νηολόγια της Θεσσαλονίκης από κάποιον που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά.
Εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποια φωτογραφία του προπολεμικού ΛΕΥΚΗ για να γίνουν συγκρίσεις.

----------


## τοξοτης

Στο πιο κάτω βιντεάκι http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzT6KQDXxVg  βλέπουμε :

07:28 - 07:37 τη ΛΕΥΚΗ  ,  08:30 την ΕΥΔΟΚΙΑ , 08:42 πάλι την ΛΕΥΚΗ και 09:05 τη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

----------


## Ellinis

> _Atalante_ was a small ship (460 tons) doing the most unusual routes!  
> 
> ---  First _Thessaloniki, Paralia Katerinis and Paralia Litohorou_!
> 
> --- Then, evening excursions all the way to _Epanomi_!
> 
> I have no technical information but I am told by an old Thessalonikian that these ships were no more than 200 tons.
> 
> The ship belonged to the important sounding _AktoploΓ―a Halkidikis_!. Here is an ad from August 12, 1925
> ...


Aφού _εδώ_ γράψαμε για το ποιό ήταν το παραπάνω καραβάκι, να πούμε και για το παρακάτω οτι δεν είναι άλλο από το ΚΩΣΤΑΣ που ταξίδεψε για αρκετά χρόνια για την οικογένεια Τόγια.
Να δούμε και μια ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων  του 1930 για την Ατμοπλοΐα Αδελφών Μωραΐτη. 
kostas 1930 moraiti.jpg




> *
> 18. ΚΩΣΤΑΣ*
> 
> Το *Κωστας* ηταν ατμοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Μωραιτη_
> 
> Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 22 Μαιου 1930. Και τι δρομολογιο!!!! Ολα τα μικρα λιμανακια της Χαλκιδικης, ακομη και το νησακι Αμμουλιανη που δεν το εχω ξαναδει ποτε μου να εξυπηρετειται απο μια "κανονικη" ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια!
> 19300522 Kostas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να ξεδιαλύνουμε την ταυτότητα των ατμόπλοιων των παρακάτω καταχωρήσεων:



> *
> 11. ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ Κ.*
> 
> Το *Ευστρατιος Κ.*  ηταν ατμοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_. Αυτη η εταιρεια ειχε πολλα μικρα πλοια.
> 
> Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 1 Αυγουστου 1928.
> 19280801 Eustratios K.jpg
> *
> 12. ΕΝΩΣΙΣ*
> ...


To ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ "Κ" δεν ανήκε στην εταιρία Δούκα αλλά πρακτορευόταν στη Θεσσαλονίκη από αυτή και δεν είναι είναι άλλο από το ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗΣ

Το ΕΝΩΣΙΣ είναι το πλοίο αυτού του θέματος

Και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ "Κ" είναι το φορτηγό ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας *Κ*ονιόρδου, για το οποίο μπορεί να διαβάσουμε εδώ και εδώ. 




> _17. ΑΓΛΑΙΑ Σ._
> 
> Το *Αγλαια Σ*. ηταν πετρελαιοκινητο 800 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_.
> 
> Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 4 Οκτωβριου 1929.
> 19291004 Georgios K Aglaia.jpg


To δε ΑΓΛΑΪΑ (Αγλαΐα του Σαμαρτζόπουλου) έχει πλέον το θέμα του εδώ.

Noμίζω οτι από τα προπολεμικά ατμόπλοια των καταχωρήσεων έχουν μείνει για "ταυτοποίηση" μόνο τα ΑΛΕΚΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με ένα ξύλινο σκάφος με το όνομα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το οποίο είχαμε δει στην αγγελία _εδώ_ του 1932.
expres.jpg
πηγή

Το καλοκαίρι δημοσιεύτηκε _εδώ_ ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τα καραβάκια του Θερμαϊκού, όπου αναφέρει και τα παρακάτω για την προπολεμική παρουσία επιβατηγών στο Θερμαϊκό:



> Τα  πρώτα ατμοκίνητα αστικά καραβάκια δρομολογήθηκαν την πρώτη δεκαετία του  εικοστού αιώνα με υπεύθυνη την ίδια εταιρία που εκτελούσε την ακτοπλοϊκή συγκοινωνία στον Βόσπορο. Τα εγκαίνια της γραμμής έγιναν με  επισημότητα στις 19 Απριλίου του 1907 στην αποβάθρα μπροστά στο Λευκό  Πύργο και το πρώτο πλοίο του δοκιμαστικού δρομολογίου, που μετέφερε και  τους επίσημους, ήταν η «*Κασσάνδρα*». Εκτός  από την «Κασσάνδρα, που έβγαινε και στη Χαλκιδική κι έφτανε ως τη Δάφνη  του Αγίου Όρους, δρομολογήθηκαν από την ίδια εταιρία και τα πλοία  «*Βόσπορος 57*», «*Χαβέρ*» και «*Αχμέτ 23*» που πραγματοποιούσαν την παράκτια  συγκοινωνία του Θερμαϊκού από τον Λευκό Πύργο και το Φάληρο. Ο  σκληρός όμως ανταγωνισμός με το ηλεκτροκίνητο τραμ που λειτούργησε την  επόμενη χρονιά, το 1908, ανάγκασε την εταιρία να αυξήσει το εισιτήριο  και να κάνει περικοπές στα δρομολόγια, γεγονός που προκάλεσε την κάθετη  μείωση του επιβατικού κοινού. Σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα τα  καραβάκια αναγκάστηκαν να μεταφερθούν αλλού και όσα έμειναν  περιορίστηκαν σε ταξίδια αναψυχής μέσα στον Θερμαϊκό. Τα  καραβάκια ξαναβγήκαν στο Θερμαϊκό μετά το 1925, εκτελώντας τη θαλάσσια  συγκοινωνία με τις απέναντι ακτές, την Περαία, το Μπαξέ Τσιφλίκι και την  Αγία Τριάδα. Δεν ήταν τόσο η τάση των Θεσσαλονικιών να πάνε για αναψυχή  στην απέναντι ακτή, όσο η κάλυψη της συγκοινωνικής ανάγκης για τους  κατοίκους των νέων προσφυγικών οικισμών που είχαν ως μοναδικό μεταφορικό  μέσο το βαποράκι. 
> Από  τα πρώτα καϊκια που έκαναν συχνά δρομολόγια με την απέναντι ακτή του  Θερμαϊκού ήταν η «*Θράκη*», ο « *Άρης* », η «*Χελιδόνα*» και ο «*Α ετός*». Δυο  σύγχρονα μάλιστα επιβατικά, η « *Αγία Βαρβάρα* » και ο «*Ποσειδών*» εκτελούσαν  κατά τη δεκαετία του 1930 και δρομολό για στη διάρκεια του χειμώνα. Η  δεκαετία αυτή ήταν και η χρυσή εποχή της ακτοπλοίας του Θερμαϊκού στην  οποία προστέθηκαν και άλλα άλλα πιο σύγχρονα πλοία όπως η «    *Τρίγλια*    », η  «   *Θάλεια*   » η «  *Λευκή*  », η « *Ελλάς* »,   η « *Προποντίς* » και το «*Δελφίνι*».  Μεσολάβησ ε η εμπόλεμη δεκαετία του ’40 που δεν επέτρεπε τέτοιες  ειρηνικές δραστηριότητες στη θάλασσα.



 Και μια φωτογραφία του 1943 με την κυρία να κόβει δυστυχώς το διακρτικό αριθμό του σκάφους. Οι Γερμανοί έγραφαν πάνω στα πλοία τα αρχικά του νηολογίου και τον αριθμό νηολογίου ως διακριτικό.
1943.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Με την ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω οτι από διάφορες γερμανικές πηγές προκύπτει οτι τo  προαναφερθέν μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΛΕΥΚΗ (Νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης 256) είχε  ολική χωρητικότητα μόλις 75 κόρους. Στις 12 Μαϊου 1941 το πλοίο  καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς στη Χαλκίδα. Λίγες ημέρες αργότερα  εντάχθηκε στο γερμανικό Π.Ν. ως νοσοκομειακό σκάφος και μετονομάστηκε BRIGITTE. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1943 το πλοιάριο βρισκόταν στον Πειραιά όπου χρησίμευε για την τοπική συγκοινωνία.


 


> Στην έκθεση πεπραγμένων της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης  Θερμαϊκού αναφέρονται ορισμένα γνωστά μας πλοία όπως το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ το  ΑΦΡΟΣ και το ΛΕΥΚΗ καθώς προσφέραν τις υπηρεσίες τους στον πόλεμο του  '40.
> Συγκεκριμένα το ΛΕΥΚΗ είχε επιταχθεί στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1940 και  διατέθηκε σε ειδική αεροπορτική αποστολή αγκυροβολώντας τις νύχτες στα  ρηχά στο Ναζίκι. Από εκεί χρησίμευε και ως παρατηρητήριο για τη φύλαξη  του κόλπο από τυχόν διεισδύσεις εχθρικών υποβρυχίων.
> Κατά την αποχώρηση των ελληνικών δυνάμεων τον Απρίλη του '41 το ΛΕΥΚΗ  παρέλαβε από την Αρετσού το προσωπικό μιας πυροβολαρχίας και δυο Α/Α  πυροβόλα και τα μετέφερε στη Χαλκίδα όπου κατέπλευσαν και άλλη πλοιάρια  από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Στη Χαλκίδα παρέμεινε μέχρι που το κατέλαβαν οι  Γερμανοί όπως αναφέραμε.


 


> Το τι απέγινε το προπολεμικό ΛΕΥΚΗ μετά το 1943 δεν μου είναι γνωστό. 
> Οι γραμμές του μεταπολεμικού ΛΕΥΚΗ παραπέμπουν σε παλιό πλοίο που ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι το ίδιο το προπολεμικό. Μπορεί όμως απλά να πρόκειται για ένα παλιό πλοίο που πήρε το όνομα του προπολεμικού για να κληρονομήσει την όποια φήμη του. 
> Η αλήθεια θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από μια επιτόπια έρευνα στα νηολόγια της Θεσσαλονίκης από κάποιον που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά.
> Εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποια φωτογραφία του προπολεμικού ΛΕΥΚΗ για να γίνουν συγκρίσεις.


Τελικά βρέθηκε μια φωτογραφία του γερμανικού νοσοκομειακού σκάφους BRIGITTE (πρώην ΛΕΥΚΗ) και η σύγκριση με τις μεταπολεμικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα πως πρόκειται για το ίδιο σκάφος. Φαίνεται οτι "επέζησε" του πολέμου για να επιστρέψει στον προπολεμικό ιδιοκτήτη του και στα τοπικά δρομολόγια του Θερμαϊκού. Μένει αυτό να επιβεβαιωθεί και από έρευνα στα νηολόγια του σκάφους.

IMG_1314.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έχουμε και επιβεβαίωση για την "ταυτοπροσωπία" του προπολεμικού και του μεταπολεμικού ΛΕΥΚΗ. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα επίσημα στοιχεία του Νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης (όπου ήταν γραμμενο με α/α 256) το πλοιάριο  είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1936 στο καρνάγιο του Ιωακείμ Καλπεγιατζίδη για  λογαριασμό των αδελφών Αράπη και του ανηψιού τους Κ.Τσοτσόπουλου. Το 1972 οδηγήθηκε σε διαλυτήριο πλοίων.

Από το αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού "Χίλια δέντρα" το 1997, μαθαίνουμε ακόμη οτι είχε μεταφορική ικανότητα 240 ατόμων,και οτι ορισμένους  χειμώνες το ΛΕΥΚΗ χρησίμευε για να μεταφέρει αλάτι από τις αλυκές του  Αγγελοχωρίου. 
Να δούμε και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες που φαίνεται το σκάφος:
Lefki 23.jpg 
Lefki 234.jpg

Kαι μερικά ακόμη στοιχεία που αναρτήθηκαν πρόσφατα σε σχόλιο   εδώ, που εκτός του ΛΕΥΚΗ αφορούν και τα ΑΕΤΟΣ και ΕΡΜΗΣ που έχουμε δει εδώ.




> Οι αδελφοί Αράπη (Καπτα Μήτσος και Καπτα Νικόλας, καπετάνιος του ΕΡΜΗ),  είχαν την *Λευκή*, τον Ερμή με μηχανή Bollinder semi diesel 60 ίππων, και  τον Αετό. Αργότερα γύρω στο '50 έκαναν συνεταιρισμό με τον Τζώρτζη που  είχε το βενζινάδικο εκεί που είναι σήμερα η Εταιρεία Μακεδονικών...και  έφεραν τον ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟ [...] τότε, ο Καπτα Κώστας  Τσι... γαμπρός των Αραπαίων μεταπήδησε απο την Λευκή στο νέο απόκτημα  που ήταν ποιό μακρύ 36 m (η Λευκή 24) με μηχανικό τον Στέλιο Κων... και ο  γιός του ο Μάκος έγινε καπετάνιος στη Λευκή με μηχανικό τον Αποστόλη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτό του _ΛΕΥΚΗ_ αγορασμένη σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι (απεικονίζετο και κυρία, η οποία ευγενώς .....απεμακρύνθη !!!). Στο βάθος δεξιά, ποιό άραγε να είναι ???

Lefki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο εύρημα! Είναι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τη δεκαετία του '30 που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα "Παλιές Φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης" στο fb και στην οποία βλέπουμε τα ΑΕΤΟΣ και ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ.

aetos - agia varvara.jpg

Από το αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού "Χίλια δέντρα" το 1999, μαθαίνουμε οτι το ξύλινο ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1932-33 στο καρνάγιο του Χαμντί Μπέη (κοντά στη Σχολή Τυφλών) από τον πρόσφυγα τότε Χρήστο Χωματά, για  λογαριασμό του Κ. Παπάκη. Λόγω οφειλών το πλοίο περιήλθε στην αντιπροσωπεία της μηχανής ΕΛΒΕ και κατόπιν πουλήθηκε για να μετατραπεί σε φορτηγό. Το 1940 μετέφερε Βρετανούς στρατιώτες μεταξύ Ποτίδαιας -Θεσσαλονίκης και Λιτόχωρου, ενώ επέζησε του πολέμου για να επισκευαστεί με μεταφορική ικανότητα 120 ατόμων. Αργότερα πουλήθηκε στη Σύρο για να μετατραπεί σε τουριστικό. 

Το δε ΑΕΤΟΣ ήταν το 1928 συνιδιοκτησία των αδελφών Αράπη και του Κ.Παπάκη ο οποίος πούλησε το μερίδιο του το 1931 και κατόπιν το σκάφος περιήλθε στον ανηψιό των Αράπη, Κ.Τσοτσόπουλου, όπως αναφέρθηκε και παλιότερα:



> *
> 19. ΑΕΤΟΣ*
> 
> Το *Αετος* ηταν βενζινοπλοιο και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Τσοτσοπουλου_
> 
> Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 18 Ιουνιου 1931. 
> 19310618 Aetos.jpg


Το 1935 το 40% πέρασε στους Ζαχαριάδη & Πουργούτη και το σκάφος φαίνεται να υπήρχε και μεταπολεμικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό ατμόπλοιο (20 x 4,35 μέτρα, 41 κοχ) περιήλθε το 1920 στην ιδιοκτησία ενός προμηθευτή του Γαλλικού Στόλου στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το πλοίο μεταπωλήθηκε στους αδελφούς Πούτου και νηολογήθηκε ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για να γίνει ένα από τα πρώτα επιβατηγά του Θερμαϊκού. _Στο ένθετο «Χίλια δέντρα» αναφέρει σχετικά: «το ατμόπλοιο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ των αδελφών Πούτου κάνει εκδρομές στο μικρό Καραμπουρνού με έξι δρομολόγια την ημέρα. Το εισητήριο περιλαμβάνει και την επιστροφή- έχει τέσσερις δραχμές –όμως οι εισπράξεις διατίθενται «υπέρ των απόρων οικογενειών των επιστράτων»._
Τον Αύγουστο του 1920 το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ κάνει και πιο μακρινές εκδρομές ως το Λιτόχωρο και προς την Επανωμή.
Georgios 3-8-20.jpg
Στο τέλος του 1921 μετονομάστηκε ΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ και νηολογήθηκε στο Αργοστόλι. Το 1930 αγοράστηκε από τον Διονύσιο Κολαΐτη και πήρε το όνομα της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του: ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ. Το σκάφος επέζησε του πολέμου και το Σεπτέμβρη του 1945 μετονομάστηκε σε ΜΑΙΡΗ. Τελικά το 1954 διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα λόγω παλαιότητας.

Μια φωτογραφία με διάφορα πλοιάρια γύρω από τη σιδερένια προβλήτα της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
salonica - alekos left - lefki right.jpg
Ίσως ένα από αυτά να είναι και το «ΓΙΑΦΑ» που αναφέρεται σε αυτήν την καταχώρηση από τον Ιούνιο του 1920 να ταξιδεύει στον Θερμαϊκό για την «Ακτοπλοΐα Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης - Κ. Δρόσος & Σια» μαζί με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. 
Yafa-Georgios EtB 6-20.jpg
Το ΓΙΑΦΑ (ή επίσημα ΙΑΦΑ καθώς έτσι νηολογήθηκε) ήταν ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό που προηγουμένως ονομαζόταν ΣΛΕΓΚ και που είχε αγοραστεί στις αρχές του 1920 από τον έμπορο Αλβέρτο Ματαλών, μαζί με το επίσης ρυμουλκό ΚΑΪΦΑ το οποίο πριν έφερε το παράξενο όνομα ΔΟΥΞ ΝΤΑ ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ. Το 1922 και τα δυο πουλήθηκαν, το μεν ΓΙΑΦΑ στον Αν. Μεταξά που το μετανηολόγησε στην Πάτρα, το δε ΚΑΪΦΑ στον Ιωάννη Κρητικάκη που το μετέφερε στον Πειραιά για να «υποβιβαστεί» σε μπάριζα δυο χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βρέθηκε και το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο του 1926:
> 
> σαλονικη.jpg
> 
> Nα σημειώσω οτι 
> Σοφλάρ λεγόταν η Νέα Τρίγλια 
> και Καραμάνη η Νέα Πλαγιά (οι ονομασίες αλλάξανε το 1926)
> ενώ το "Ρωσικόν" είναι τα τωρινά Φλογητά. Ονομαζόταν Ρωσικό μιας και το εκεί μοναστήρι λειτουργούσε ως μετόχι του Ρωσικού μοναστηρίου. 
> 
> ...





> Αρη
> 
> Μπας και ειναι το ιδιο με το *Γεωργιος* του Χατζηκωνσταντη;  Μηπως ηταν σε απραγια το 1926 και γι αυτο εκανε τις κρουαζιερουλες για τους ξενους  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...65&postcount=8 και πριν η μετα εκανε και αυτα τα μικρα ταξιδακια στην Χαλκιδικη;
> 
> Εδω 26/6/1926
> 
> 19260626 Georgios.jpg


Για το ίδιο προφανώς ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βρέθηκε και η παρακάτω εκδρομή προς Νέους Επιβάτες και Νέα Καλλίπολη (που τελικά ονομάστηκε Περαία) το 1925. 
georgios 5-25.jpg
Επομένως το σκάφος ταξίδεψε επιβεβαιωμένα στο Θερμαϊκό το 1925-26 και δεν μπορεί να είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ των Χατζηκωνσταντή μιας και εκείνο ταξίδευε την ίδια εποχή στη "μεγάλη" ακτοπλοΐα όπως βλέπουμε και εδώ.

Επίσης το 1925, βλέπουμε και το βενζινόπλοιο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ να ταξιδεύει προς το Ελευθεροχώρι. Πιθανότατα θα ήταν κάποιο μεγάλο καΐκι εξοπλισμένο και με πετρελαιομηχανή.
protos 6-25.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια βόλτα στο Θησείο εντόπισα και αυτή την φωτογραφία του ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ. 
Aghia Trias.jpg

Η καλή ποιότητα της λήψης χαρίζει όμορφες λεπτομέρειες όπως της χαρακτηριστικής άγκυρας τύπου "αγγλικού ναυαρχείου" και μας επιτρέπει να δούμε  τον αριθμό νηολογίου του πλοιαρίου. Από αυτό βρέθηκε ότι το ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ δεν ήταν άλλο από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που είχαμε δει παρακάτω.
Agia Trias det.jpg




> Μια φωτογραφία με ένα ξύλινο σκάφος με το όνομα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το οποίο είχαμε δει στην αγγελία _εδώ_ του 1932.
> expres.jpg
> πηγή


Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το 1938 κατέβηκε στον Πειραιά οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ. Το τι απέγινε δεν είναι γνωστό αλλά το πιο πιθανό να χάθηκε κατά τον πόλεμο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να ξεδιαλύνουμε την ταυτότητα των ατμόπλοιων των παρακάτω καταχωρήσεων:
> 
> Και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ "Κ" είναι το φορτηγό ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας *Κ*ονιόρδου, για το οποίο μπορεί να διαβάσουμε εδώ και εδώ. 
> 
> 
> To δε ΑΓΛΑΪΑ (Αγλαΐα του Σαμαρτζόπουλου) έχει πλέον το θέμα του εδώ.
> 
> Noμίζω οτι από τα προπολεμικά ατμόπλοια των καταχωρήσεων έχουν μείνει για "ταυτοποίηση" μόνο τα ΑΛΕΚΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.


Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΟΝΙΟΡΔΟΣ έπιασε μερικές σελίδες σε πρόσφατο τεύχος του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς μιας και η απώλεια του το 1940 ως ΒΙΒΗ πια, το έκανε ένα από τα λίγα πλοία της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας που χάθηκαν κατά τον ελληνο-ιταλικό πόλεμο.

vivi (2).jpg

Το δε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ. που είχε μείνει αναπάντητο το ποιό πλοίο ήταν, προέκυψε πως ήταν _αυτό_ το φορτηγό, με τη διαφορά οτι όταν ήρθε από την Φινλανδία στην Ελλάδα το 1923 νηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ. και όχι στη Χίο, με ιδιοκτήτη τον Γ. Σαμοθράκη. 




> 25 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΑΙΚΟΥ. 7. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.
> 
> *7. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ.*
> Το *Γεωργιος Σ*.  ηταν ατμοπλοιο 1.100 τοννων και ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Δουκα_. Αυτη η εταιρεια ειχε πολλα μικρα πλοια.
> 
> Εδω δρομολογιο απο τις 11 Ιουλιου 1923
> 19230711 Georgios S.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μικρό ατμοκίνητο πλοιάριο, το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, στους Νέους Επιβάτες του 1930

πολικος 1930.jpg
πηγή

και το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το βενζινόπλοιο ΜΑΡΙΑ το 1923 από τη Θεσσαλονίκη έως το Στρατώνι, αγκαλιάζοντας όλη την Χαλκιδική.
maria 6-23.jpg

----------

